# 1931? Elgin



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

*1931? Elgin PHOTOS FIXED!!*

My father picked this up a few years ago at copake with a beautiful side car on it. He eventually sold the side car(wishing I had bought it!) but he gave me the bike for my birthday (thank you Dad!). I was told by a fellow collector this was a 31 with the black and red tank. Anyone have any more info or a good picture Of another black one? Id like to see the original frame color, this might be painted over the tank was. This was my rider for a few years so I have 29er rims on it but I have the OG metal clad wheels with a new departure 2 speed. I'm going to clean the bike up and decide if I'm going to re-plate everything on it. The seat and light are in great shape!! I don't think they are original and I would trade the light for a more correct one.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a little bit dizzy, but that is really nice. Too bad all the bars on those did that. (ok, maybe not ALL).


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 12, 2013)

*SH*T! Ill fix the photos. Here it is with the sidecar*


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

Side cars are a pain to ride with anyway. Look cool, but are a pain.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I'm a little bit dizzy...




And you've decided to blame this on the pictures being upside down?  How convenient...


----------



## oddball (Mar 14, 2013)

Love the pics Tom, even better when you stand on your head.I have a '32 Elgin Silver Eagle same color as tank,black with sunset red accents.Hope to have it done soon,pics coming.Wonder if original owner bought tank after bike.

 
Cliff


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 14, 2013)

The tank is the original paint, Im still taking some red house paint off of it. The frame is black and white with no paint under that, the fork and fenders have red (not original? looks to be repaint) then black and white over it. I think this one might be a candidate for a full restoration. I might do a tank match aged resto. Hey oddball, what color should the frame be on this one?


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2013)

*1931 Sears Catalog*

Yo Tom, Here's sumptin ya might ewes. Black Frame Red accents, chrome mud guards


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, I took a small spot of paint off the fender and it didnt look chrome. This must have been a pieced together bike? If so it was done a long time ago unless there was a black frame/tank with red fender combo?


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Looks like the fenders were red with white?*

they were painted/sanded/painted a few times but I think red and white was the original color on the front fender.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 30, 2013)

Bike will be up for sale soon if anyone is interested...


----------

